# Corrado VR6: Brake upgrade with 312mm TT/Golf MK IV Disc



## deeptroat (May 22, 2004)

Hello & Greets from Germany,

i have a 1995 Corrado VR6 equipped with 2 Superchargers (2x Garret GT25). My rear brake is genuine, my front brake is from Audi TT / Golf MKIV: 312x25 disc with the 312x25 caliper fitted with a little spacer disc (5.5mm) on my Corrado.

Pictures:

http://www.gcf.de/deeptroat/corradovr6/RS301-7.JPG

Rims are BBS RS 301 7.5x17"

My Question:

It is possible to upgrade my Corrado VR6 with a Wilwood 4 Piston caliper and the 312x25mm Disc to fit under my BBS RS 301. I have read that wilwood Calipers are the really small and i have not much space between my brake disc and my BBS RS Rim.

perhaps somebody can help

Greets

Andreas


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

Hey I have a question about his mod. I tried doing it to my 95 Corrado and the carrier is rubbing on the disc. WHat can i do? Do i need a different hub?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

That is a hard question, it may not be so much the radial clearance to the inside of the wheel than the axial clearance between the caliper and the spoke..... the wheel offset will be important in fitting the willwoods.... fixed, or opposed piston brakes stick out more then traditional floating calipers.

Just some FYI on your consideration.


----------

